

Internet speeds and costs around the world - MikeCapone
http://img.nextplug.in/tech/interet_speed.jpg

======
vixen99
In Romania (Brasov - in the middle) we're paying about $14.7 for 4 mbps so
that red splodge is a misleading indicator.

------
chasingsparks
_Speed ~ Country_Size_ appears to be significant.

